# Fyi tricare



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The other day my wife and I went to the doctor at medical City Pasig. 
After examinations she had to get Sodium Hyaluronan Injection in both knees,
I needed a cortisone shot in my shoulder.
Her cost 85,256 php and mine was 5135 total 90,391 php
150$ deductible once a year and then 25% of the total bill.
Cost to me was 25,526.12 php a savings of 64,865 php
As we get older our bones become more brittle. Things happen. 
This is just an example that sometimes medical expenses occur that we don’t expect. 
And medical cost here just isn’t as cheap as we want to believe


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> The other day my wife and I went to the doctor at medical City Pasig.
> After examinations she had to get Sodium Hyaluronan Injection in both knees,
> I needed a cortisone shot in my shoulder.
> Her cost 85,256 php and mine was 5135 total 90,391 php
> ...


That's a good post with solid information. It's also a heads up to those moving here that moving to and living in remote areas among these islands may not be a good idea as we age. Adequate and safe medical care can literally be a life saver and something that can not be found if we are on some islands playing a late-in-life roll as Tarzan.
Thanks for sharing..


----------

